# Vivarium for an Iguana



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

I am about to get a green iguana and am looking to make a home for him. I was going to make the vivarium 48" wide x 48" high x 24" deep. 

Does anyone have any useful suggestions, does this seem big enough? If anyone has any pictures of enclosures they have for iguanas I would really love to see them...


----------



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

how long will u b housing him in this 4
thanks


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

you will need to give more infomation, like the size/age of the iguana and as already said how long you want it to last him...


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

Chamelia said:


> I am about to get a green iguana and am looking to make a home for him. I was going to make the vivarium 48" wide x 48" high x 24" deep.
> 
> Does anyone have any useful suggestions, does this seem big enough? If anyone has any pictures of enclosures they have for iguanas I would really love to see them...


 

dosnt seem big enough at all unless the iggy is a baby ??..one of my iggy vivs for the single female is 6 x 6 x 3...and she free roams as well...if your making one you may as well go straight for a big one save re-doing it in the very near future: victory:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

wiould agree with tina, regardless of age i would make one suitable for long term. 

the only issue if he was a tiny baba would be making it escape proof.

if you build one that will last a) it is less expense for you, then b)you dont have to possibly stress your ig in a couple of years, moving it.

and iggy will gain its security earlier.

as big as poss, mine is 6ft x 5ft x 2.5ft (7ft including legs)


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i found it alot better to build a purpose custom built enclosure for my iguanas

bigger is better 

iguanas will use all the space u provide
heres my enclosure,it has access to an outdoor enclosure via a sliding door and also houses a heated pond :2thumb: its 10ftx8ftx5ft


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

wow these are fab guys!


----------



## drewlovinlizards2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

carpetboy123 said:


> how long will u b housing him in this 4
> thanks


Hi You okay
i have 4ft in length, 18.5" deep and 21" tall vivarium i bort 4 wide and 4 ft hight 2 ft depth one aswel for my baby iguana had him six days and he wasnt happy in the big one os i tryed him in the ova n he seems happy and even started to eat in it and his head gone from black to sky blue hes a red iguana is he okay in the ova for few months

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG5ugwAN1nE this my 4ft tall tank and my ova did have bearded dragon in but built custom one for him so my iggys in this one at mo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmKC3-1N24U

the video old thats why still setup with my beardy


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

My set up is there.

Not finished, though. But he's quite happy.

Nicole Scheller: My beautiful Zorro


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i have just built this for someone with a young iggy, it is 6 1/2ft wide 6ft high and 2ft deep

















i also put climbing platforms in it aswell for the little guy.


----------



## Stella71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Dude, where were you when I needed you, eh?

Anyway, mine's done now. It's definitely better to build a custom made one rather than buying those ready made thingies.


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

ralphsvivariums said:


> i have just built this for someone with a young iggy, it is 6 1/2ft wide 6ft high and 2ft deep
> image
> image
> 
> i also put climbing platforms in it aswell for the little guy.


 
that is reallynice. good work.


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

cheers people: victory:


----------



## mangonmeg (Apr 18, 2010)

*wow*

dont fancy building another one like that do you lol 
how much did it cost to make something as good as that?


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

mangonmeg said:


> dont fancy building another one like that do you lol
> how much did it cost to make something as good as that?


Way to bring a year and a half thread back from the dead! How about pming ralph instead? He does some great work :2thumb:


----------

